# Google Street View



## Sven Rothenpieler (11 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hab es in der letzten Zeit vermehrt in den Medien gehört, also scheint es ja so langsam konkret zu werden. Google Street View geht an den Start.... 

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie da die Meinungen hier so darüber sind zwecks Datenschutz und Privatsphäre.

Da ich in einem relativ kleinen Dorf wohne, kann mir das persönlich eigentlich erstmal egal sein, da es bestimmt noch ein paar Tage dauert bis es hier angekommen ist. Von daher ist es mir erstmal egal... andererseits denke ich, dass man bei manchen - was auch Datenschützer kritisieren - herausfinden kann (Anhang von Straße und Hausnummer), wer da wohnt und sich ein Bild über die Verhältnisse machen kann, was auch Einbrüche und Diebstähle fördern kann. 

Ich persönlich seh das ganze mit Skepsis, bin aber auch nicht der absolute Anti-Google-Street-Viewer...

Was meint ihr so?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Matze001 (11 August 2010)

Meine persönliche Meinung:

Wer sich auf Bilder verlassen möchte die teilweise mehrere Jahre alt sein werden, wäre selbst schuld. Siehe google earth/maps. Damit könnte man auch wunderbar abgelegene Häuser finden in die man super und in Ruhe einbrechen kann, das dort heute ein ganzer Stadtteil steht sieht man auf den Bilder aber nicht. Rumfahren kann auch jeder so, oder muss bald jeder eine Brille tragen die die Gesichter anderer Menschen verpixelt?

Klar kann streetview Probleme machen, die Frau sieht ihren Mann mit einer anderen Frau in einem Cafe oder vor einer fremden Haustür, aber solche Leute sind selbst schuld, die braucht man nicht schützen.

Erst ab 5 Personen auf einem Bild müssen diese nicht mehr unkenntlich gemacht werden, da Streetview theoretisch ein unendlich großes Bild ist.. ... ..

Verpixelt alle Bilder von Großveranstaltungen wie Konzerten oder Feiern, man könnte sehen welche Musik ich höre. 

Man sollte natürlich nicht zum gläsernen Bürger werden, aber ich denke nicht das solche Dienste die Freiheit eines Menschen in einer Form einschränken die einem "normalen" Menschen überhaupt auffallen wird.

Edit: Was mir gerade einfällt, die Geschichte mit den WLAN-Daten usw. ist aber natürlich eine ganz andere Nummer, da sollte man schon eher aufpassen. 

MfG

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2010)

ich bin dagegen und teile da eher die Meinung von sven, es kann
in vieler Hinsicht Negativ sein, wenn man sich per Mausklick
eine übersicht über die Imobilen Besitzstände machen kann.
Was geht es den vlt. zukünftigen Arbeitgeber an wie ich wohne und
ob ich einen Pool habe und die Pferde einen riesigen Auslauf haben,
solche Informtion könnten diesen dazu bewegen mich nicht einzustellen.

Imobilien Markler können sich leichter Gedanken machen wie der neue
Großmarkt vor meiner Villa positoniert wird.

Das möchte ich nicht, ich kann auch garnicht verstehen wie so etwas
in Deutschland möglich ist, warum ist alles bis ins kleinste geregelt und
so etwas wird vergessen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 August 2010)

Hallo,

ich finde es ziemlich fragwürdig, dass die Kameraden aus 3 bis 4 m 
Höhe in jeden Vorgarten Einblick nehmen dürfen. Ich hoffe, dass
möglichst viele ihr Haus schwärzen lassen, dann bleibt nicht viel 
brauchbares übrig.

Aber daran glaube ich nicht. Viele lassen in irgendwelchen sozialen
Netzen die Hosen runten bis zum Knöchel, denen kommt es auf die
paar Fotos auch nicht mehr an.

Ich zweifle auch an unseren Gesetzen. Warum darf Google alles
aufnehmen und dann muss jeder einzelne wiedersprechen? Das
sollte eher umgekehrt sein.

Sicher gibt es Wohnungsverwalter, Vermieter, Hausverkäufer, 
Anbieter von Ferienwohnungen usw, die es ganz toll finden,
wenn das Objekt am heimischen PC gleich mal angeschaut 
werden kann, aber mich interessiert das nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (12 August 2010)

Soll doch mein Arbeitgeber schaun, ob bei mir der Lack blättert. Ich schau bei ihm auch. Wenn er mich wegen meinem schäbigen Heim nicht einstellen will, dann hat er womöglich nicht nur für sich, sondern auch für mich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen. Wenn es für ihn einen Wettbewerbsvorteil darstellt, angepasste Leute einzustellen, dann soll er das gerne tun. Will sagen: der Blick hinter den Gartenzaun ist soviel wert wie ein graphologisches Gutachten: Kaffeesatzlesen. Soll er ruhig auch heimlich Genanalysen durchführen lassen - wenn er über meine Hecke blickt und das mal irgendwann rauskommt, wird sein Ansehen mehr leiden als das seiner Angestellten.

Und dass böse Jungs mit Streetview ihren Bruch planen halte ich auch für ein Gerücht. Das einzige, was geschiet, ist, das lohnenswerte Gegenden, wo die Hecken besonders hoch sind, leichter bekannt werden. Und wer da sein Haus schwarz anpixeln lässt, zeichnet sich nicht nur durch hohe Hecke sondern noch zusätzlich aus. Ich persönlich wohne inmitten dichter Bebauung. Da kommt keiner auf die Idee, einbrechen zu wollen. Zu viele Nachbarn.

Und dann noch die ertappten Ehemänner, zufällig abgelichteten Kleinverbrechen, ... etc. Aber groß wird der Beitrag von Streetview zu diesen zufällig aufgedeckten Vergehen nicht sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 August 2010)

Perfekter, diese Denkweise trifft auf kleine überschauliche Unternehmen
zu, ich denke in so einen Arbeitest auch du. Dann kommt noch hinzu das
du vlt. zu der sorte Fachkraft zählt, der morgen auch woanders arbeiten
kann.
Aber du siehst doch wie weit mittlerweile große Firmen gehen ihre
Mitarbeiter auspionieren, denke mal an Lidl. Diese nutzen dann die Ab-
hängikeit ihrer Mitarbeiter aus und setzen mit den gesammelten Info-
mation, gezielt unter druck. Diese Firmen installieren Kameras in den
Betrieben, suchen im Internet nach dir, demnächst müssen wir noch 
unsere Krankenakte beim Personalschef abgeben, dann können Sie ver-
suchen dich loszuwerden, wenn erkennbar ist das eine schwere Krank-
heit ansteht, die Welt ist schlecht.

Ich möchte eine Grenze haben und da sollte wenigstens am Gartenzaun
schicht sein, was wollen wir den noch alles über uns ergehen lassen.

Du fühlst dich ja ziemlich sicher in deiner schönen Reihenhaussiedlung,
auch da wird eingebrochen. Die bösen Buben schauen sich ein paar tage
an wann du zur Arbeit gehst wann deine Frau zum Einkaufen geht und dann
gehen die am Tage in deine Wohnung und räumen diese aus, da muß ich
es den burschen nicht noch leichter machen.

Ein einfaches Beispiel wäre auch noch, das die GEZ jetzt leichter überprüfen
kann ob eine Antenne auf den Dach ist. Ich finde das geht denen garnichts
an. 

Übrigens ich wohne auf den platten Land zwischen zwei Dörfern und fühle
mich da auch ganz wohl, ohne drängende Nachbarn.

Hat eigendlich schon Wiederspruch eingelegt, warum gibt es da eigentlich so
eine kurze Frist? Warum muß ich Wiederspruch einlegen, warum fragt Google
nicht nach ob Sie mein Haus ins Netz stellen dürfen?


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (12 August 2010)

Ich bin ja eigentlich auch eher so der Ignorant in solchen Geschichten und wie gesagt... ich wohne auf dem Dorf... da kennt eh jeder jeden und ob es nun im Internet steht oder nicht... mir Schnuppe...

Ich habe auch genug Nachbarn, die Einbrecher sehen, erkennen und auch melden würden... eigentlich habe ich auch nichts gegen Streetview, weil durch Googlemaps und deren Satellitenansicht eh alles offen liegt - nur in einer anderen Perspektive... 

Mich würde im Endeffekt nur mal das Ergebnis der Kameras interessieren.. was da zu sehen ist.. wenn da nur unser Haus und die Hecke zu sehen ist ok... wenn man allerdings einen eindeutigen Blick in die Privatsphäre bekommt finde ich das nicht mehr ok... 

Daher sollte die Frist nicht nur 4 Wochen betragen, in der man widersprechen kann, sondern es sollte kein Limit geben. Wenn man sein Haus entdeckt und sieht, wie es dem Internet präsentiert wird, DANN sollte man die Möglichkeit haben zu sagen, dass man das nicht möchte... von Vornherein kann es ja ganz interessant sein, aber die Möglichkeit Einspruch zu geben sollte schon über die 4 Wochen hinausgehen und auch dann noch gelten, sobald die Häuser in kleinen Dörfern abgebildet werden... bisher sind es ja nur Großstädte...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 August 2010)

Danke für das interessante Thema

Ich habe hier den Link zu einem Musterwiderspruchsschreiben

https://www.datenschutzzentrum.de/geodaten/20100310-google-streetview-musterwiderspruch.pdf

btw. die Telekom hat es doch genau so gemacht. Ich habe damals zufällig im Radio gehört, dass ich widerspechen muss, wenn ich die Rückwärtssuche auf meinen Anschluss deaktivieren will. Klar ein Anruf, das wars, aber ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Kunden der TK das verpasst haben


----------



## holgermaik (13 August 2010)

Hallo
Ich bin der Meinung, das irgendwo mal Schluss sein muss. Bei Maps kann schon jeder sehen, was für ein Auto vor meiner Tür steht usw. Was kommt als nächstes?? Home View?? Muss ich die Leute von Google dann in meine Wohnung lassen??
Ich hoffe auch, dass alle Ihr Haus schwärtzen lassen.
Grüsse Holger

Danke für den Link.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 August 2010)

Hallo,

es geht nicht um abgeblätterte Farbe, einen Garten voller Unkraut 
oder untreue Ehemänner.

Es geht darum, sich nicht bedingslos jedem Datensammler zu unter-
werfen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 August 2010)

Ich finde diese Vorratsdatenspeicherung unseres Staates viel schlimmer. 


Soll google doch mein Haus fotografieren... na und ? 
Jeder der meine Adresse kennt kann sowie vorbei kommen und sich ein Bild machen, Einbrecher werden sich sowieso ein LIVE-Bild machen wollwn und das entsprechende Objekt beobachten. 

Wie gesagt.. ich finde den Hype wegen Streetview ein wenig übertrieben. Da gibt es andere Datensammeler den ich viel eher den Hahn abdrehen würde


----------



## Perfektionist (13 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Dann kommt noch hinzu das
> du vlt. zu der sorte Fachkraft zählt, der morgen auch woanders arbeiten
> kann.


statt Fach ist da womöglich Unspezialisiertheit (oder auch Flexibilität genannt) von Vorteil.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Aber du siehst doch wie weit mittlerweile große Firmen gehen ihre
> Mitarbeiter auspionieren, denke mal an Lidl. Diese nutzen dann die Ab-
> hängikeit ihrer Mitarbeiter aus und setzen mit den gesammelten Info-
> mation, gezielt unter druck. Diese Firmen installieren Kameras in den
> ...


Was ist nun Googles Beitrag zu dieser schlechten Welt? Was finden diese perversen Firmen auf Streetview-Seiten, damit man Leute noch weiter unter Druck setzen kann?

Nebenbei: ich bin Bestandteil dieser schlechten Welt. Ich als Automatisierer sorge dafür, dass einfache Tätigkeiten in der Industrie wegfallen. Meine Gehilfen sind die Energieversorger. Die sind auch böse und können niemals hoch genug dafür besteuert werden. Es gab mal eine Zeit, da hat man Menschen mit geringqualifizierter Arbeit in Knechtschaft gehalten. Aber das Gejammer hat ein Ende gefunden, unmenschliche Arbeit wird nun von Automaten erledigt. Und nun hebt ein neues Jammern darüber an, dass es keine Arbeit mehr gäbe? Ne, ich jammer auch mal: ohne mich würden die Habenichtse erst recht verhungern. Ach ich reg mich nur auf - das ist eigentlich kein guter Antrieb, um sachlich diskutieren zu können 



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Du fühlst dich ja ziemlich sicher in deiner schönen Reihenhaussiedlung,
> auch da wird eingebrochen. Die bösen Buben schauen sich ein paar tage
> an wann du zur Arbeit gehst wann deine Frau zum Einkaufen geht und dann
> gehen die am Tage in deine Wohnung und räumen diese aus, da muß ich
> es den burschen nicht noch leichter machen.


Dazu leistet streetview ja einen Riesenbeitrag ...



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ein einfaches Beispiel wäre auch noch, das die GEZ jetzt leichter überprüfen
> kann ob eine Antenne auf den Dach ist. Ich finde das geht denen garnichts
> an.


Ich hab zwar noch eine Schüssel, aber eine Dachantenne hab ich dank DSL und DVB-T nicht mehr nötig. Und ob Kabelbetreiber auf einen Nachweis bestehen, dass man GEZahlt hat oder gar Daten weitergeben, weiss ich nicht. Gerecht wäre es allemal. Gerecht denen gegenüber, die eben BEZahlen.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine Grenze haben und da sollte wenigstens am Gartenzaun
> schicht sein, was wollen wir den noch alles über uns ergehen lassen.
> ...
> Warum muß ich Wiederspruch einlegen, warum fragt Google
> nicht nach ob Sie mein Haus ins Netz stellen dürfen?





holgermaik schrieb:


> Was kommt als nächstes?? Home View?? Muss ich die Leute von Google dann in meine Wohnung lassen??
> ...


siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panoramafreiheit


> § 59 UrhG betrifft nur urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke, doch hat der Bundesgerichtshof in der Entscheidung _Friesenhaus_ klargestellt, dass es kein Recht am Bild der eigenen Sache gibt, das über die Befugnisse des Eigentümers hinausgeht, anderen den Zugang zu ihr zu verwehren.[2] *Man darf also ein Gebäude in Privatbesitz von einem öffentlichen Weg aus unbedenklich fotografieren und die Aufnahmen kommerziell verwerten.*


 


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es geht nicht um abgeblätterte Farbe, einen Garten voller Unkraut
> oder untreue Ehemänner.
> Es geht darum, sich nicht bedingslos jedem Datensammler zu unter-
> werfen.


Warum diskutieren wir hier aber dann um Leute, die vorm Puff ertappt werden? Weil man dann leichter Streetview als böse darstellen kann. Wenn es nur um einen Grundsatz geht, dann ist das recht leeres Geschwätz drumherum, wobei sich ein paar wenige Politiker oder Medienleute sich profilieren können. Was auf den Tisch muss, dass sind echte Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten, die Streetview bietet. Und das fängt beim Datensammler an, nicht bei seinen Veröffentlichungen. In den Veröffentlichungen ist ja alles, was die Öffentlichkeit nicht sehen will, verpixelt. Ob dies bereits während den Aufnahmefahrten verpixelt wurde, wissen wir nicht. Ob die unverpixelten Aufnahmen nur Verbrechern dienen, wissen wir auch nicht. Ob nur einfacher Missbrauch (wofür?) vorliegt, wissen wir auch nicht. Ob ein neuer Nationalsozialist erwacht und mittels der Bilder einen Überfall plant, wissen wir auch nicht. Aber es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ein Staat diese Datensammelei finanziell unterstützt und Zugang zu unverpixelten Daten hat.

Meine persönliche Meinung: ein virtuelles Abbild unserer Welt, so wie sie ist, dient der Demokratisierung. Ob Demokratie gut ist, lässt sich aufgrund des Allmende-Problems bezweifeln. Ob Demokratie Frieden bringt, auch. Jedoch kann man einem Bürger nicht erzählen, dass jenseits eines Vorhanges etwas Böses wohnen würde, wenn Streetview bis zu dem Bösen vordringen durfte und dort Bilder gemacht hat, die völlig unverdächtig sind.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung: ein virtuelles Abbild unserer Welt, so wie sie ist, dient der Demokratisierung. Ob Demokratie gut ist, lässt sich aufgrund des Allmende-Problems bezweifeln. Ob Demokratie Frieden bringt, auch. Jedoch kann man einem Bürger nicht erzählen, dass jenseits eines Vorhanges etwas Böses wohnen würde, wenn Streetview bis zu dem Bösen vordringen durfte und dort Bilder gemacht hat, die völlig unverdächtig sind.


 
in erster linie diehnt es in diesen Fall erstmal, das mehr leute Google
anklicken und google einen Grund hat seinen kunden einen Werbevertrag
aufzuschwatzen. Mit Demokratie hat das nichts zu tun, eher mit Gewinn-
maximierung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 August 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Vorratsdatenspeicherung unseres Staates viel schlimmer.



Noch vertraue ich unserem Staat etwas mehr, als einem amerikanischen
Konzern. Außerdem gibt es innerhalb unseres Staates Institutionen, die
dem Innenminister auf die Finger schauen und auch mal draufklopfen. 

Und das ist dann für diesen verbindlich.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 August 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Was auf den Tisch muss, dass sind echte Missbrauchsmöglichkeiten, die Streetview bietet.



Mich würde noch mehr interessieren, was die Allgemeinheit davon hat.

Schafft Google mit Street View einen echten Nutzen für unsere Gesellschaft?

Ich sehe nur eine Nutzen für Google und seine Werbekunden. Und ob
ich dafür herhalten will oder nicht, da will ich vorher gefragt werden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 August 2010)

Finde ich seltsam dass sich zur Zeit alle, und selbst die Politiker - über Google Street View aufregen - aber nebenbei selber Datensammeleien eingerichtet wurden und dieses keinen zu stören scheint. Warum regt sich z.B. keiner über das aktuelle Swift Abkommen auf?

Wie wenig den Bürgern bewusst ist was zur Zeit schon für Daten gesammelt werden, zeigt der Fall der die letzten Tage bei fefes blog gelistet wurde:

Zitat:
"Lacher des Tages: Bürger protestieren gegen Street View. Das ist noch nicht der Lacher. Der Lacher ist das Bild in dem Zeitungsbericht. Die Leute, denen es ein zu großer Eingriff in die Privatsphäre ist, wenn Google ihre Fassade im Vorbeifahren filmt, stellen sich jetzt für eine Zeitung vor ihr Haus und gucken auch noch in die Kamera und stellen das Bild ins Internet."

http://www.rp-online.de/duesseldorf...n/Buergerprotest-gegen-Google_aid_892897.html

So, und mit den Daten die in dem Bericht stehen, geht man mal so ein bißchen auf Recherche:
Erstmal die genaue Adresse und Telefonnummer rausfinden:

http://www1.dastelefonbuch.de/?la=d...il&recSelected=0&recuid=R5XVMZ3N62KLCJ7GAPR4K

Und Google Street View ist nicht der einzige Dienst der Häuser filmt. Z.B. kann man hier
http://www.duesseldorf.e-rent.de/videomap.htm
mal die Straße angeben und kurz durchfahren, oder bei Bing-Maps gibt es auch schöne Luftbilder:

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.as...1MS4xODA2ODUxOTkxOTglN2U2LjgwNTM1NzM2NzkzNzA2


----------



## Senator42 (14 August 2010)

alle reden nur.

ich habe soeben google die aufnahmen meiner wohngegend UNTERSAGT !
und bei zuwiderhandlung strafanzeige angedroht.

mal seh was nun passiert.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 August 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Noch vertraue ich unserem Staat etwas mehr, als einem amerikanischen
> Konzern. Außerdem gibt es innerhalb unseres Staates Institutionen, die
> dem Innenminister auf die Finger schauen und auch mal draufklopfen.
> 
> Und das ist dann für diesen verbindlich.




Die Daten die der Staat hat sind auch in meinen Augen sensibler als ein blödes Bild meiner Hauswand. 

Thomas V2.1 fragte warum sich niemand über das Swiftabkommen beschwert ... Ich glaube weil kaum jemand weiss was da eigentlich passiert.


----------



## Rudi (14 August 2010)

Senator42 schrieb:


> alle reden nur.
> 
> ich habe soeben google die aufnahmen meiner wohngegend UNTERSAGT !
> und bei zuwiderhandlung strafanzeige angedroht.
> ...



Ich denke nichts passiert*ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 August 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Thomas V2.1 fragte warum sich niemand über das Swiftabkommen beschwert ... Ich glaube weil kaum jemand weiss was da eigentlich passiert.



Spionage getarnt als Antiterrormaßnahme?

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, was die Amis mit den Daten 
wollen. Die sind doch schon mit der Koordination ihres 
eigenen *Sicherheitsapparats* maßlos überfordert.


----------



## jonny_b (14 August 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich hab mal vor ein paar Wochen die Gegend von der italienischen Seite Richtung Brenner gestreetet.
An der österr. Grenze war Schluß, und ich war entäuscht!

Ich finde Guckstreet z.B. für eine Urlaubsplanung gut. 

Und wen jemand gerade an der Hausecke blitzt (z.B. schiffen), ja was.

@swift? es gibt einen swift code? und schon wieder bist Du registriert.


Noch einen schönen guten Abend
jb


----------



## Perfektionist (14 August 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mich würde noch mehr interessieren, was die Allgemeinheit davon hat.
> Schafft Google mit Street View einen echten Nutzen für unsere Gesellschaft?
> Ich sehe nur eine Nutzen für Google und seine Werbekunden. Und ob
> ich dafür herhalten will oder nicht, da will ich vorher gefragt werden.


Wenn man schon nicht darstellen kann, dass es schädlich ist, so argumentiert man halt mit dem nahen Verwandten: es ist nicht nützlich.

Wie wir sattsam gelernt haben, ist Schießsport nicht nützlich. Flugschauen auch nicht. Privatfernsehen hätte man auch niemals zulassen sollen, wenn es etwas nutzloses gibt, so ist es das werbefinanzierte Privatfernsehen. Neben einem Fussballstadion wollte ich auch nicht wohnen müssen. Und zum Tanzkurs gehe ich nicht, weil es mir Spass machen würde - es steht ausschließlich die sportliche (nützliche) Betätigung im Vordergrund. Und die Beziehung zu meiner Frau pflege ich auch nur deswegen, weil sie mit einem Bügeleisen besser weiss, umzugehen. Gibt es was unnützeres als Sex? daran verdienen doch auch nur andere Geld, wenn ich Lust habe.

Vor fünfzehn Jahren war ich einmal am Zürichsee. Da hab ich verschiedenes fotografiert, zwar nicht aus drei bis vier Metern Höhe, aber doch zumindest mal so aus einmeterfuffzich. Tja, ich hab mich dann mal aus Interesse/Neugier mal mittels Streetview an diese Stellen begeben. Ganz ohne gesellschaftlichen Nutzen. Es war genauso, als ob ich in einem Museum gewesen wäre. Wer braucht schon eine Kunstausstellung?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 August 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Wie wir sattsam gelernt haben, ist Schießsport nicht nützlich. Flugschauen auch nicht. Privatfernsehen hätte man auch niemals zulassen sollen, wenn es etwas nutzloses gibt, so ist es das werbefinanzierte Privatfernsehen. ...



Mein lieber Perfektionist,

das ist ja wohl anden Haaren herbeigezogen. 

Schießsport und Flugschauen soll machen wir will, solange 
ich nicht in die Schußbahn gerate oder mir ein Flieger auf 
den Kopf fällt, bin ich in meiner persönlichen Freiheit nicht
eingeschränkt.

Bei Street View soll ein Teil meiner Privatsphäre der 
Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht werden, das ist etwas 
ganz anderes.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 August 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Bei Street View soll ein Teil meiner Privatsphäre der
> Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht werden, das ist etwas
> ganz anderes.


Hä? Das erinnert an jemanden, der sich einem Abwahlverfahren stellen will, obwohl die Einleitung desselben vollständig unabhängig von seinem Willen geschieht.

Im Falle von Gerhard Bäurle sieht das so aus, dass Google ein Haus ablichtet, auf dem NICHT erkennbar der Name Bäurle draufsteht. Dieses Haus steht irgendwo in Deutschland rum, jeder, der vorbeiläuft kann es sehen. Wo ist das Stück Privatspäre, das Google zusätzlich ablichten könnte und dann die Kopie des ohnehin öffentlich zugänglichen ins Netz stellt? Hat jemand, der sein Haus im Netz sieht, das Gefühl, dass nun an jeder Hausecke ein Pfeil mit der Aufschrift "dahin gehts zu Bäurles Haus" steht?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 August 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> .. Dieses Haus steht irgendwo in Deutschland rum, jeder, der vorbeiläuft kann es sehen. ...



Stimmt, und das ist auch völlig ausreichend. Wer es sehen 
will soll persönlich kommen. Wenn es viele werden, mach' ich
eine Pommesbude auf.

Aber öffentlich zugänglich machen bedeutd, dass "es den 
Mitgliedern der Öffentlichkeit von Orten und zu  Zeiten ihrer 
Wahl zugänglich ist." Und davon habe ich nichts, also
will ich es auch nicht. Punkt.


----------



## bike (15 August 2010)

Es ist unverständlich, dass man widersprechen muss gegen die Veröffentlichung. 
Da haben nach meiner Meinung unsere Gesetze noch Löcher.
Immer mehr Daten werden erfasst und gespeichert und irgendjemand hat ein Interesse daran, diese auch zusammen zu führen. Und dann?
Wenn jemand dies als Demokratie bezeichnet, ist das bedenklich. 
Dann kann man Iran, China und Nordkorea als Demokratie bezeichnen.

Ich gebe Gerhard Bäurle recht:
Wer mein Haus sehen will, darf gern vorbeikommen.

bike


----------



## Paule (15 August 2010)

*Geteilte Meinung*

Gegen ein Bild meiner Hauswand habe ich eigentlich auch nichts.

Aber wie schaut es aus wenn Deine Frau oder Freundin gerade splitternackt ein Sonnenbad im Garten hinter der Hecke nimmt?

Die Kamera auf dem Auto hat ein schon eine ordentliche Höhe.
Wenn sich ein Fußgänger eine Leiter schnappt und über deine Hecke schauen will, dann würden doch sicher auch die meisten protestieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 August 2010)

@Perfekter, 
ich kann deinen Standpunkt nicht folgen, gerade du der es Erlebt hat was passieren kann wenn
andere zu viel über ein wissen. Ich hoffe du hast dein "Coming Out" hier im Forum noch nicht ver-
gessen, wo Postwendend dein Chef eine E-Mail über dein Verhalten hier im Forum bekommen
hat. Du hattest jetzt Glück, das dein Arbeitgeber entsprechend cool die Sache gesehen hat; in 
in unserer Fa. Wird ein solches Verhalten nicht Tolleriert und wie du gesehen hast waren da auch
einige Selbstständige die so ein Verhalten in ihren Geschäft nicht dulden würden.
Möchtest oder musst mal ein Wechsel zu einer anderen Fa. Durchführen, kann gerade dies
Sache schon zu einen Problem werden. Personalchefs suchen im Netz nach solchen Informationen
und die sehen das dann nicht so locker.

Deine auswüchse das Information Sammeln zur Demokratisierung beiträgt ist ja auch ein wenig
daneben, in der „DDR“ (auch ein "Demokratisches" Land) wurde dieses sammeln von Information
bis ins exzessive geführt, wie es den Menschen dort ergangen ist hast du doch wohl mitbekommen.
Nicht zu vergessen der Dunkelteste Teil unserer Geschichte, wo die Information einer falscher
Glaubensrichtung an zu gehören oder das man sein Kreuz nicht bei den Braunen sondern bei
den roten gemacht hat, zum Tode von Millionen geführt hat. Gehe davon aus das unsere Demokratie
nicht davor geschützt ist das wir diesen Fehler nicht noch mal auf anderer Weise begehen.

Ich möchte es nicht dass irgendwelche Informationen über mich, irgendwo gesammelt werden. Wenn
ich jemanden mein Haus zeigen möchte, mache ich das nur gezielt. Wenn jemand vor meinen Haus
mit einer Kamera steht und Fotografiert es, würde ich dieses nicht unbedingt dulden. Ich würde hin
gehen und fragen was das soll! 
Adressen, Telefon Nr., Konto-Nr., Informationen meiner Interessen und persönliche Vorlieben gebe ich
nicht bewusst jeden. Aber träum du ruhig weiter in deiner Reihenhaussiedlung von der Heilen Welt.

schönen gruß aus der Bösen echten Welt


----------



## MSB (15 August 2010)

Streetview halte ich persönlich für Blödsinn ... das ausgerechnet dadurch meine Privatsphäre angegriffen werden würde aber auch.
Auch kann ich die mediale Hetze und auch die politische Entrüstung dagegen nicht nachvollziehen,
imho gäbe es da weit gravierendere Eingriffe, die eine wesentlich größere Entrüstung zur Folge haben sollten.

Mal ganz ehrlich die heilige Kuh Datenschutz ist spätestens seit beinahe jeder einen Internetzugang hat ohnehin jämmerlich verreckt.

Jeder trottelige Beamter kann jederzeit quasi ohne besonderen Anlass meinen Kontostand einsehen.
Jetzt neu bzw. in Vorbereitung, auch Kollege Ami kann das mittels Swift.
Bankgeheimnis Ade ...

Google weiß wahrscheinlich auch heute schon mehr über mich als mir selbst vermutlich klar ist,
ein Bild meiner Wohnung oder was auch immer gehört imho aber zu den harmloseren Daten.

Soeben ich diesen Text hier schreibe, und z.B. das Wörtchen Terror, Bombe o.ä. hier kundtue,
kann ich mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, das dieser Blödsinn den ich 
hier schreibe von irgendeinem Server irgendwo auf dieser Welt auf dessen Bedrohungslage getestet wird.
Datenschutz?

Facebook und Co. geht mir persönlich auch am Arsch vorbei, aber ich habe es jetzt bei einigen
meiner Kumpels beobachten können, was die da so als Freunde vorgeschlagen bekommen,
das kuriose die meisten der Leute kenne ich bzw. die persönlich.
Datenschutz? Lächerlich.

Vorratsdatenspeicherung: Wenn diese Bundesregierung in der jetztigen Legislaturperiode wenigstens eins zu wege gebracht hat, dann
das das weitestgehen gekippt ist ... fragt sich nur wielange ...

Wenn die Vergangenheit uns eins gelehrt hat, dann das diese Art der Datenhaltung Langfristig zu rein gar nichts gut ist,
und da trenne ich auch nicht zw. einem Amerikanischen Konzern ala Google,
oder unseren von Lobbyisten gesteuerten Volksvertretern (hier bewusst im Sinne des Staubsaugervertreters).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Perfektionist (15 August 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Aber öffentlich zugänglich machen bedeutd, dass "es den
> Mitgliedern der Öffentlichkeit von Orten und zu Zeiten ihrer
> Wahl zugänglich ist." Und davon habe ich nichts, also
> will ich es auch nicht. Punkt.


Quelle dazu: UrhG §19a

Ob Du davon was hast oder nicht spielt genauso wenig eine Rolle wie Dein Willen, ob dies geschieht oder nicht.

Fakt ist, dass nicht eine Rechtslücke besteht, sondern, wie nun gesehen, Google sogar das Recht dazu hat, Strassenzüge abzufotographieren und auch gemäß UrhG§19a veröffentlichen zu dürfen.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 August 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Immer mehr Daten werden erfasst und gespeichert und irgendjemand hat ein Interesse daran, diese auch zusammen zu führen. ... Wenn jemand dies als Demokratie bezeichnet, ist das bedenklich. Dann kann man Iran, China und Nordkorea als Demokratie bezeichnen.
> ...


Was ist nun das Verwerfliche? Das Sammeln der Daten? Das auswerten? Oder das Veröffentlichen? Oder gar, jemandem den Zugang zu den Daten zu verweigern ("Zensur")?

Ich kann mich erinnern, im Zusammenhang mit der öffentlichen Zurschaustellung von Strassenzügen im Internet von einem Demokratisierungsprozess gesprochen zu haben. Ob bike darauf Bezug nehmen möchte?


----------



## Perfektionist (15 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> ein Sonnenbad im Garten hinter der Hecke


Hecke zu niedrig? Oder zu wenig Gartenfläche, dass die Sonne nicht über die Hecke reicht? Wo wohnst Du? Die Hecke bohr ich mit dem Endoskop an 



Paule schrieb:


> Die Kamera auf dem Auto hat ein schon eine ordentliche Höhe.


Wenn bei Dir ein Cityliner vorbeifährt, beträgt die Augenhöhe etwa 3,20m.


----------



## bike (15 August 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Was ist nun das Verwerfliche? Das Sammeln der Daten? Das auswerten? Oder das Veröffentlichen? Oder gar, jemandem den Zugang zu den Daten zu verweigern ("Zensur")?
> 
> Ich kann mich erinnern, im Zusammenhang mit der öffentlichen Zurschaustellung von Strassenzügen im Internet von einem Demokratisierungsprozess gesprochen zu haben. Ob bike darauf Bezug nehmen möchte?



... und die Stasi war die Hüterin einer demokratischen Regierung.
Ich denke ich habe mich genau ausgedrückt und wenn es jemand okay findet, dass alles bekannt gemacht wird, okay.
Aber bitte nicht von mir, danke.

bike

P.S:Wenn jemand von Zensur schreibt und fordert, dass alles bekannt gemacht werden muss, das ist mir keine Antwort mehr wert.
Derjenige sollte mal in sich gehen und nachdenken.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 August 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass nicht eine Rechtslücke besteht, sondern, *wie nun gesehen, Google sogar das Recht dazu hat*, Strassenzüge abzufotographieren und auch gemäß UrhG§19a veröffentlichen zu dürfen.



Wie nun gesehen? So ein Quatsch. UrhG§19a sagt über die Erlaubnis
Fotografiererlaubnis überhaupt nichts aus.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> @Perfekter,
> ich kann deinen Standpunkt nicht folgen, gerade du der es Erlebt hat was passieren kann ...
> Personalchefs suchen im Netz nach solchen Informationen
> und die sehen das dann nicht so locker.


Was passiert ist, war, dass ich in Deinen Augen zuviel von mir preis gegeben habe. Ja, ich habe genug preisgegeben, dass ein in meinen Augen Kranker sich wichtig getan hat. Dass ich noch immer bei meinem Chef angestellt bin, bestärkt mich in meiner Meinung, (doch) bei der richtigen Firma zu arbeiten (vor gut einem halben Jahr hatte ich da noch erhebliche Zweifel).



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Deine auswüchse das Information Sammeln zur Demokratisierung beiträgt ist ja auch ein wenig
> daneben, ...


Ich scheine mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt zu haben. Ich meinte das Fotographieren *und* Veröffentlichen im Internet.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich möchte es nicht dass irgendwelche Informationen über mich, irgendwo gesammelt werden. Wenn
> ich jemanden mein Haus zeigen möchte, mache ich das nur gezielt. Wenn jemand vor meinen Haus
> mit einer Kamera steht und Fotografiert es, würde ich dieses nicht unbedingt dulden.


Nochmal: auf Deinem Haus steht nicht Helmut drauf (jedenfalls nicht in Streetview sichtbar). Du fühlst Dich schlicht nur beobachtet.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Aber träum du ruhig weiter in deiner Reihenhaussiedlung von der Heilen Welt.


die Gewissheit, dass "the sun sets in the west" gibt schon Halt (das sogar in Australien!). Wo die Reihenhauslegende herkommt? Zuerst musste ich schmunzeln, nun möchte ich es korrigieren: es handelt sich um eine Altstadt. Ob Google bei mir in den ersten Stock schauen kann? Wer will und unverschämt genug ist, kann sich jederzeit direkt im Erdgeschoss an meine Scheiben heften und schauen, ob er da was sieht, was ihn was angehen oder auch nicht angehen könnte. Und die Mülleimer sind auch nicht weggesperrt. Wer also reinschaun will, kann das tun. Ich werde es zwar nicht toll finden, wenn es jemand tut - aber derjenige, der sich sogar für meinen Müll interessiert, wird es mich nicht wissen lassen, dass mein Müll für ihn interessant ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 August 2010)

bike schrieb:


> ... und wenn es jemand okay findet, dass *alles* bekannt gemacht wird, okay.


ich rede nicht von *alles*, sondern von Abbildern deutscher Strassenzüge.



bike schrieb:


> ... das ist mir keine Antwort mehr wert.


Schopenhauers Kunstgriff Nr. 18:





> Wenn wir merken, dass der Gegner uns schlagen wird, die Diskussion unterbrechen, *abspringen*, ablenken, auf andere Themen übergehen.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 August 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wie nun gesehen? So ein Quatsch. UrhG§19a sagt über die Erlaubnis
> Fotografiererlaubnis überhaupt nichts aus.


Das nicht - aber es ging doch an der Stelle um das Recht der Veröffentlichung.

Das mit der Erlaubnis hatten wir schon auf Seite zwei:


Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panoramafreiheit
> 
> 
> > § 59 UrhG betrifft nur urheberrechtlich geschützte Werke, doch hat der Bundesgerichtshof in der Entscheidung _Friesenhaus_ klargestellt, dass es kein Recht am Bild der eigenen Sache gibt, das über die Befugnisse des Eigentümers hinausgeht, anderen den Zugang zu ihr zu verwehren.[2] *Man darf also ein Gebäude in Privatbesitz von einem öffentlichen Weg aus unbedenklich fotografieren und die Aufnahmen kommerziell verwerten.*


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 August 2010)

Ich find's garnicht so schlecht, wenn man sich den Straßenstrich von Las Palmas aus der Ferne ansehen kann ;-)

Größere Kartenansicht">
Größere Kartenansicht


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 August 2010)

Und hier hat sich jemand gewehrt ;-) . Dort bin ich letztes Jahr auch lang gelaufen. Die Technik ist schon geil.

Größere Kartenansicht">
Größere Kartenansicht


----------



## Per (16 August 2010)

*Suderwick*

Die sache mit dem kleinen Dorf 

http://www.ivz-online.de/aktuelles/...holt_ist_bei_Google_Street_View_zu_sehen.html

Gruß aus Suderwick !!!

Per


----------



## poppycock (18 August 2010)

Jetzt bietet auch Google direkt an sein Haus unkenntlich zu machen:
https://streetview-deutschland.appspot.com/submission

Ich kann den Hype nur teilweise nachvollziehen.
Man sollte sich im Klaren sein, dass man, wenn man sich in das Internet einwählt, mehr von sich Preis gibt als einem lieb ist.
Habt ihr euch noch nie über standortsbezogene Werbung gewundert?
Ich programmiere gelegentlich Websites und es ist erstaunlich, an was für Daten man als Websitebesitzer *LEGAL* kommt.
Nutzerprofile lassen sich mit diesen Daten sehr gut erstellen.

An alle, die gegen die Veröffentlichung des Hauses bei Google Streetview sind:
Habt ihr euch auch aus dem Telefonbuch streichen lassen oder die Rückwärtssuche für die eigene Telefonnummer deaktiviert?

[Meinungsfreiheit]
Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Google Streetview, im Gegenteil.
Man kann doch sehr schön einen Einkaufsbummel in einer unbekannten Stadt planen. Und viele, die sich gegen Streetview wehren haben mit Sicherheit bereits Google Earth für die Urlaubsplanung genutzt und freuten sich, wenn man z.B. in der griechischen Innenstadt tatsächlich den einen oder anderen Laden wiederfand! 
[/Meinungsfreiheit]

Ach ja, die Leute, die sich aus Streetview "löschen" lassen wollen, sollten auch daran denken sich bei Facebook, VZ usw. abzumelden, denn wenn jemand Angst hat, der Chef könnte sehen, wo und in welchem Haus man genau wohnt, sollte auch wissen, dass man bei den sozialen Netzwerken mehr von sich Preis gibt als nur das Äußere (das Haus)...


----------



## vierlagig (18 Oktober 2010)

street view ist nicht nur schlecht


----------



## poppycock (18 Oktober 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> street view ist nicht nur schlecht



Ich bitte um die Koordinaten.
Mit 90-60-90 finde ich die Damen nicht!


----------



## vierlagig (18 Oktober 2010)

poppycock schrieb:


> Ich bitte um die Koordinaten.
> Mit 90-60-90 finde ich die Damen nicht!



das muß irgendwo in spanien sein...woanders hab ich prostituierte noch nicht so an der straße stehen sehen...


----------



## Gerhard K (18 Oktober 2010)

@VL
In Budapest stehen die Damen auch so rum. Aber nur von Mai bis September.
LG


----------



## Bernhard Götz (21 Oktober 2010)

@poppycock:
Ich finde es ist ein riesen Unterschied, ob man die Fassade meines Hauses samt Vorgarten, Haustüre etc. im Internet besichtigen kann, oder ob man meine Adresse in einem Adressverzeichnis abrufen kann.

Und zum Thema Einwählen sag ich nur: Meine Großeltern haben kein Internet. Mit Streetview hinterlassen sie trotzdem im Internet Spuren - ganz ohne eigenes Zutun. Kann man Streetview eigentlich auch ohne Internetzugang widersprechen und sein Haus unkenntlich machen lassen?

Ich bin bei Facebook, Du kannst meine wichtigsten Daten auch hier in meiner Signatur sehen, ich hab auch nix dagegen, daß mein Haus in Google Maps von Oben zu sehen ist - aber Streetview hab ich trotzdem widersprochen. Das geht mir eine Nummer zu weit in meine Privatsphäre (obwohl man bei mir auf den Bildern nur eine Hausfront erkennen würde).


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (21 Oktober 2010)

ich glaube es war madonna, die bei ihrer hochzeit gross "fuck you" aufs hausdach pinseln lassen hat. So konnten damals, die bildbearbeitung war wohl nicht so weit, die fotografen die bilder aus dem hubschrauber nicht verkaufen.

vielleicht funktioniert dies auch bei street map, wenn man statt aufs dach auf die fassade schreibt


----------



## Bernhard Götz (21 Oktober 2010)

Zum Einen möchte ich sowas nicht unbedingt auf meiner Fassade stehen haben  und zum Anderen sind die Fotos angeblich schon bundesweit komplett gemacht. Ob das stimmt, und wann die aktualisiert werden...?


----------



## poppycock (21 Oktober 2010)

@Bernhard Götz
Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung. Und das ist auch gut so!
Im Moment wohne ich noch in einem Mehrfamilienhaus als Mieter, aber vielleicht sehe ich das alles anders, wenn ich ein eigenes Einfamilienhaus besitze?!



Bernhard Götz schrieb:


> ...zum Anderen sind die Fotos angeblich schon bundesweit komplett gemacht...


http://www.chip.de/news/Google-Street-View-Deutschland-Start-Ende-2010_44228285.html

Nicht Google-Streetview ist das Problem, sondern ganz allgemein das Internet, das vieles ermöglicht und vereinfacht ... für Verbrecher *und* ehrliche Bürger!


----------



## Senator42 (21 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> @VL
> In Budapest stehen die Damen auch so rum. Aber nur von Mai bis September.
> LG


Paris, Rue du St. Denis - ganzjährig. Zumindest 1988 als wir dort Palettierer in Betrieb nahmen.
Gleich die Antwort: 
Wir blieben im warmen Auto und haben uns nur über die unverfohrenheit anüsiert ;-)


----------



## joe209 (28 Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht, Da gehen die Leute in den Media Markt einkaufen zahlen mit Karte geben noch Ihre Postleitzahl an und haben zusätzlich Ihr GPS-Handy an. Danach füllen Sie noch Ihren Treuepunkteaktionszettel bei Plus aus. Danach gehen Sie nach Hause loggen sich per ungesicherten Wlan ins Internet ein, bekommen eine Länderspezifisache IP, Surfen bei Facebook schreiben über Ihre neuesten Fickpartys oder Exsesssaufen inklusive toller frei zugänglicher Fotos, aber wehe jemand Filmt seine Häuserwand....... oder jemand sieht mich wie ich Nachmittags zum Aldi gehe.... Typisch Deutsches alle wollen mir was Böses verhalten. 

lg Joerg


----------



## Verpolt (28 Oktober 2010)

joe209 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung nicht, Da gehen die Leute in den Media Markt einkaufen zahlen mit Karte geben noch Ihre Postleitzahl an und haben zusätzlich Ihr GPS-Handy an. Danach füllen Sie noch Ihren Treuepunkteaktionszettel bei Plus aus. Danach gehen Sie nach Hause loggen sich per ungesicherten Wlan ins Internet ein, bekommen eine Länderspezifisache IP, Surfen bei Facebook schreiben über Ihre neuesten Fickpartys oder Exsesssaufen inklusive toller frei zugänglicher Fotos, aber wehe jemand Filmt seine Häuserwand....... oder jemand sieht mich wie ich Nachmittags zum Aldi gehe.... Typisch Deutsches alle wollen mir was Böses verhalten.
> 
> lg Joerg



lustig geschrieben  

PS: Nachmittags zum Aldi? da senkst du dann das Durchschnittsalter um 20 Jahre.

Musst früh Morgens gehen, da prügeln die sich um eine elektrische Klobürste für 8€  UND du lernst noch 4 Fremdsprachen dazu .


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Oktober 2010)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Paris, Rue du St. Denis - ganzjährig. Zumindest 1988 als wir dort Palettierer in Betrieb nahmen.
> Gleich die Antwort:
> Wir blieben im warmen Auto und haben uns nur über die unverfohrenheit anüsiert ;-)


 

Mailand - Flughafen Malpensa... auf einer Nebenstrecke nach Mailand ) .....


----------



## Approx (5 November 2010)

-ohne Worte-



 Approx


----------

